# A good day in the corn.



## SotaKiller (Nov 25, 2010)

My crew and I had a great day in the corn.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I think I'd consider that a Great Day in the corn :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Throw in a big bottle of old NO7 cornmash and it will be a joyous great day in the corn to warm things up


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Was that today? In Nodak..Nice birds


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i see alot of brown....should be pretty easy to pick out drakes right now


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:splat:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like a fun hunt. Gotta love those late season honkers. thanks for sharing!


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thats a hec of a day, nice job


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Jeeze I'd say. Nice work!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking good guys!


----------



## honker_hunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats a heck of a hunt!! Good Job!

HH


----------



## SotaKiller (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank's guys! It was a fun hunt with my buddies


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice! Im already sittin here daydreaming of the 2011 early goose! :beer:


----------

